
No more 300ms tap delay: touch-action now supported in all major mobile browsers - aram
https://twitter.com/kuizinas/status/698443022338547712
======
SoMuchToGrok
Apparently Chrome + default android browser = all major mobile browsers.

No Firefox or Safari support yet.

~~~
SimeVidas
Firefox doesn't have the tap delay anymore. The only remaining browser is
Safari, and that is going to be fixed in iOS 9.3.

~~~
reubenmorais
Firefox doesn't have the tap delay when you use the meta viewport thing to
make your page unzoomable. CSS touch-action is still not enabled:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=960316](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=960316)

~~~
SimeVidas
Why do people keep confusing the viewport meta tag with unzoomability? Those
concepts are not one and the same. The default (i.e. most popular) viewport
meta tag does not prevent zooming, while it _does_ remove the tap delay in
Firefox for Android (and also all other browsers except Safari, but version
9.1 next month will fix that).

So, if you have a responsive (mobile-optimized) site, add `<meta
name="viewport" content="width=device-width,initial-scale=1,shrink-to-
fit=no">` and you’re set.

------
shash7
Finally!

Still gotta wait for all the major browsers(iOS) to support it.

Till then, use
fastclick([https://github.com/ftlabs/fastclick](https://github.com/ftlabs/fastclick))

------
aram
Gist:
[https://gist.github.com/gajus/bbf06ea2e37047b01e70](https://gist.github.com/gajus/bbf06ea2e37047b01e70)

~~~
michaelmior
The title is indeed a little misleading since it implies that us already the
case.

